# Pectic Enzyme



## Bert (Oct 6, 2006)

I just read something on the use of pectic enzyme. It said not to add pectic with bentonite as it negate the effect of the pectic enzyme. I often use both in fruit wines. Has anyone any comments on this. As this news to me. Maybe I've been useing wrong all this time???


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh great, I just used Bentonite for my last 2 batches. I read that it
was good to use in primary ferm. I hope if its true it doesn't do any
harm. Any body else know any more this topic?


----------



## scotty (Oct 11, 2006)

I was under the impression that one should add pectic enzyme and wait 8 hours for it to do its work before doing anything else to the batch. 
I use it after i Sterilize the juice and have allowed the sulfates to have 24 hours alone. 
Maybe im being too cautious but i have very little experience and usually learn from making some beautifull mistakes


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2006)

Every recipe I've ever used or read says to dump everything in except for yeast so I'm at a loss.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 11, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Every recipe I've ever used or read says to dump everything in except for yeast so I'm at a loss.



I also put everything in the first day...except the yeast, yeast nutrient and yeast energizer.....
Should I add the yeast energizer/nutrient the first day too??????


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2006)

I dont know if you should but I always do. Those are the instructions
on every kit and Vintners Harvest Wine bases so I do the same with my
scratch wines also and have never had a problem.


----------



## scotty (Oct 11, 2006)

Do you folks mean sugar too and then wait a day to pitch??? Sounds nice and easy. 


Do your kits usually have pectic enzyme in them????*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2006)

Not that I know of but the wine bases say to add because most of them are solid packed fruit in juice.


----------



## Dean (Oct 11, 2006)

pectic enzyme reacts poorly with Sulphite, and thus will not break down the pectin in the fruit if it has already been sulphited at the same time. So, Pectic first, wait 12 hours, then sulphite, wait 12 hours to sanitize the must, then innoculate with yeast. At least that is how I've come to understand it. I have not heard that Pectic enzyme reacts with Bentonite. I do know that within 12 hours pectic enzyme will have broken down most of the pectin though. So maybe wait until the pectic enzyme is done before adding Bentonite if you are using it as a nucleation method (in the beginning of fermentation)


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm pretty much a newbie but wouldnt you want to add sulfite first so as not to start a fermentation out of natural yeasts?


----------



## scotty (Oct 11, 2006)

Possibly adding sulfite at first--wait 24 hours--add enzyme wait 24 hours((pectic enzyme is suposed to take 12 to 24 hours to work as i have read.)) 
My first comment about waiting 8 hours was a mistake. I must have had something else in mind. Perhaps digesting mozzarella








Then add sugar, adjust acid and add bentonite and yeast????????*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 13, 2006)

Peptic Enzyme....I read in some wine making book that Peptic Enzyme has a short shelf life.....
Anyone....agree or disagree...??????????
I keep mine in the fridge with the yeast...just incase...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 27, 2006)

Geeez....I have been reading and rereading this Post about...when to add the Peptic Enzyme...and everyone seems to have different notions....

I always added it the day I mixed the juice, sugar, Sulfite, etc....then the next day added the Yeast Nutrient, Energizer and yeasts.... It seemed to always make clear wine.

So, mixing up a batch of ChokeCherry/Red Grape yesterday I looked at the label on the bottle of LD Carlson Peptic Enzyme...I don't recall reading this before...or I just missed it, or...didn't pay attention...Duuuh!!! 

"DIRECTIONS: Add 1/2 tsp/US gallon of juice, or 1/10 tsp/pound fruit. 
One hour before start of fermentation.</font>"

Has the label always said that????





So...today, one hour before I pitch the yeast, I will stir in the Peptic Enzyme... Hope after all this time...I am finally doing it right...?


----------



## scotty (Oct 27, 2006)

The plot thickens. Maybe supposed to is not necessarily the correct word to use very often?????


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2006)

Northern, I have also been doing that and have heard people put theis
in 12 hours after mixing and 12 hours before adding yeast. Who do we
trust.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't know!!!!
Guess....do what you always do...it it works, continue doing it....But...maybe it can be better....
Following directions usually works....



Have seen people crumple up instructions, throw them in the garbage...only to dig them out later when they can't figure it out.....Just had a girlfriend say..."who has time to read directions"...but she had time to call and ask for advise.....


----------



## linda0210 (Oct 28, 2006)

You know, I was just wondering about the sequencing on it. Haven't made too much from fruit, mostly kits but still havent' made much anyway! 


Checked Jack Keller - he says for cold extraction (or not using heat or boiling water) campden, wait 8-10 hours, add pectic enzyme , refrigerate for 24-48 hours, rewarm and add other ingredients. "for fermentation extractions -Other ingredients, including sugar, water, sulfites, pectic enzyme, acid blend, yeast nutrients, etc., are added in a time-dependent fashion"


----------



## scotty (Oct 29, 2006)

Ill bet many methods work. I have been treating any juice as though it needed all the treatments
Start a yeast starte bottle to add later
Make abentonite liquid to add later((what a yucky mess(\))
Sterilize and start to soak wood chips
Sterilize juice/must wait 24 hours
pectic enzyme- wait 24 hours((less time is called for but i want a system.
Test S.G. and adjust sugar
Add tannin if required
add nutrient and energizer
Test and adjust acid
Add bentonite
yeast
wood chips
cover primary with cloth and rubber band
go to harley shop and brag about bike, wine and other silly things.
I dont think i left anything out except i take notes and keeo a record sheet for every batch of anything i make.


----------



## Scott (Nov 28, 2008)

On the label on the pectic enzyme it calls for 1/4t per 5 gal, but pretty much all receipes call for 1/2t per gallon.


Which does one use?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2008)

follow the directions on your label as many of these chems ared ifferent strength. Most recipes call for powdered form Pectic enzyme but I use the liquid concentrate with good results and that is a major difference insize that you would add.


----------



## smikes (Nov 29, 2008)

As far as shelf life for Pectic, the liquid has a far shorter life than powdered form.. I stick to the powder.


----------



## zember311 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, while you were all racking your brains on *Pectic Enzyme, *


I have a question, I have read it's good for:


"Pectic Enzyme to crushed fruit to increase the extraction of body and color from the pulp during the primary fermentation and during pressing"


Ok well and fine if I was using " real fruit and not cheapo concentrates " ( which I enjoy by the way )







Then I read,


" Destroys haze-causing pectin cells that can leave a wine with a permanent milky appearance known as a "pectin haze". "


Now really, If I am using processed / frozen dollar something store bought stuff that is probally so steamed and heated prior to bottling before freezing, is it even possible for this cell to be intact let alone a concern ?




I'm only asking this because . yes I am still using and brewing cheapo wines, which taste great to me and others, but I would one day like to move up the food chain of grapes and such and be firmiluar with the additives and their purposes.


Is this something I hould be using now ? would it benifit in any fashion ? would it hurt anything and if not, maybe I should be using it just to get into the " routine " of it all ?


Thanx all


Kyle


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

I would use it on any wine that is not a kit as there must be some kind of pectins even in a frozen concentrate.


----------



## zember311 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wade, Bought some this afternoon !


Gonna give it a go and keep it as a routine~


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2008)

If its liquid store it in the fridge.


----------

